# Anyone Sells Dedomed and Sealed LEDs ?



## kosPap (Oct 7, 2014)

well dedoming a LED is no great deal, but sealing the die with the specialty product called LEDSeal is not easy for the occassional modder.

IS there anyone on the forum that will do both, and sell them?


----------



## tobrien (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd like to know too


----------



## gofastman (Jan 10, 2015)

I think mtnelectronics offers a dedome and seal option for some leds


----------

